
Show HN: Vyne – Automated API Orchestration - martypitt
https://vyne.co
======
martypitt
Hi HN. Vyne is my project. It's still early days, but I'm excited to share the
MVP.

Vyne itself is platform agnostic, and will work with any HTTP based API (with
other integrations planned).

There's a decent SDK for Spring Boot projects, which makes getting started as
easy as a couple of annotations. This will be broadening to other platforms
shortly.

Happy to answer any questions, and feedback warmly received.

~~~
option_greek
Very interesting project. I think you should probably mention the tech stack
details in the front page. Does seem to take a lot of work to redefine all the
types from the existing services (unless I'm missing something). Given a rest
service output, can't some of these things be auto generated ?

~~~
martypitt
Thanks!

> Does seem to take a lot of work to redefine all the types from the existing
> services (unless I'm missing something).

The goal is to keep this type of rework minimal-to-none, by leveraging the
type data that's already there. In typed languages, if the contracts are well
typed, then you're already 90% of the way there.

> Given a rest service output, can't some of these things be auto generated ?

Exactly. For example, Vyne can work with a plain old swagger file, which many
services already have. From there, it's a little additional metadata to
identify ID's etc.

However, the idea is that getting Vyne working should be much less code than
the alternative - which is to write the integration code manually. Also,
getting Vyne going is a one-off cost, which should remain robust as the
surrounding services change their APIs.

~~~
option_greek
Any plans to support Node+Express setups ?

BTW, you can probably simplify the pricing page. Currently there are lot of
features in the paid plans without much background info on.

~~~
martypitt
Absolutely, and I've had a cursory play with this.

The big challenge is the lack of type data, which makes the upfront plumbing
kinda painful.

The ideal setup would be to leverage Typescript's type data to generate the
schemas, for those who have written their API's in TS. However, that requires
hooking into the compilation phase, and I haven't had time to explore that in
anger yet.

I know that getting a great solution for the Node community is really
important, I just haven't cracked it yet.

~~~
NewsAware
Might also be source for inspiration: [https://github.com/epiphone/routing-
controllers-openapi](https://github.com/epiphone/routing-controllers-openapi)

------
tixocloud
Really interesting project and will be very keen to keep our eyes out on
progress. I think it would be very useful for us if Vyne becomes like a Zapier
and easily lets us hook into other systems.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Seconded. If the underlying Vyne core is solid, and provides an API a JS
frontend can interact with, you could have your own integration service up and
running fairly rapidly.

------
kristianpaul
I had no idea about eurkea

~~~
martypitt
It's pretty popular in the Java / Spring community, as Spring makes service
discovery with Eureka dead simple. There's a bunch of tooling from the Spring
Cloud / Netflix stack that gives you a huge amount of functionality for very
small amount of code.

That said, Vyne isn't coupled to Eureka, it's just where I've started. I'll be
exploring other discovery platforms & service meshes soon.

~~~
bjoernw
You could probably leverage the service discovery APIs in Envoy to make this
more stack-agnostic. Just a thought.

